# One way you can tip your Uber driver through the app



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just thought of a way to tip the driver if I don't have cash on me. Cancel the ride upon arrival. then re-request the ride. The Driver gets the cancel fee. Explain that you intentionally canceled because you wanted to tip the driver and wish you could do so directly.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

If there was a tip function with uber, id be rich.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I just thought of a way to tip the driver if I don't have cash on me. Cancel the ride upon arrival. then re-request the ride. The Driver gets the cancel fee. Explain that you intentionally canceled because you wanted to tip the driver and wish you could do so directly.


I like the way you think. The problem is not all areas get a fee and you may or may not get the same car if you ping. You probably will, but not always. For example, if you are behind the car on a one way, it won't be considered the closest if a car is behind you because, from what I can tell, it's based on route to the pax and not straight distance.

But it should work most of the time.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Great! You'd be tipping uber as well. They so deserve it! Or just have some coins on you and save everybody's time..


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Does lyft take a cut from the tip?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I just thought of a way to tip the driver if I don't have cash on me. Cancel the ride upon arrival. then re-request the ride. The Driver gets the cancel fee. Explain that you intentionally canceled because you wanted to tip the driver and wish you could do so directly.


Then you are also giving uber free money. The 20 or 25% fee they take from canceled ride. If I know I will need an uber ride I make sure I carry just enough cash for the tip. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I just thought of a way to tip the driver if I don't have cash on me. Cancel the ride upon arrival. then re-request the ride. The Driver gets the cancel fee. Explain that you intentionally canceled because you wanted to tip the driver and wish you could do so directly.


But these days it is getting hard to get a cancellation fee so you as a rider has to send an email to uber to charge for a cancellation fee in ur account.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Does lyft take a cut from the tip?


No. And they don't take a cut from a cancelation either


----------

